# help please!



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey all as my name states im extremely new to wood working so every new venture is daunting it seems.
So today i decided to give guides a try so i ran to a local harbor freight store and picked up a brass guide set and a dovetail jig.
After rushing home like a child at Christmas I unpacked the dovetail jig did the little required assembly without any issues.
I then opened the guide's without a hitch but when I retrieved my router and bases and tried to put the guides on things turned sour really quick after reading the instructions with was lacking anything even resembling instructions.
The hole in my router bases are way to big then i spotted the "adapter" thinking great im on the home stretch now only to discover nope im not im right back at square one it also doesn't fit in the hole as its to big and would have no way to secure it.

So now im left scratching my head trying to figure out what on earth am I ment to do?

Please help this new wood working get his head about the water cause right now im drowning in a sea of confusion and frustration! :shout:

The Router i have is *Skil 1825 2 in 1 Router Combo Kit 2-1/4hp*
The guide bushing I purchased was *- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices*

Which i picked based on a post on this forum http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/7935-guide-bushings-skil-1825-a.html

But apparently im missing a step or have some how got something mixed up.

Please help thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well after knocking my head against a wall for the past 30 mins turns out i need a Skil RAS140 Template Guide Adapter which i cant find locally only online which sucks guess i gotta wait.

I cant see an option to delete the post so my apology for creating a thread without warrant


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check here, Paul ...

Router base with centering pin

Another option is you can replace the base plate on your router with one that accepts the PC style bushings that you bought. I had to do this with one of my first "cheaper" routers I bought. A lot of the guys here have just taken a piece of "Lexan" or plexi and made their own.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

ah ok ty for the idea George hadnt thought about just making a replacement base plate got a window shop close to maybe they will sell me some cheap lexan scrap off cut.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like you are experiencing some of the more challenging parts of woodworking!! Hang in there once you get it fixed you get to move on to the next big challenge.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah Jerry I must say that is one of the equally annoying and enjoyable part of wood working im beginning to find out.
its not so much the building of a project but putting together the correct pieces to make that one tool which was advertised as ment to be complete only to find out its a bare bones thing and you need 10 other parts or a home made jig or the like to do the one small project you set out to get done in the 30 minute that turns into 3 weeks, oh well its a headache i couldnt live without now i have the woodworking bug.

Its you guys on this forum that keep me striving to learn and try new things, amazing community thank you all very much!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Paul.. Sounds like you have gotten a pretty good handle on the bumps of the trip. And, you are right, many times solving the problems is as much fun as actually doing the projects. The guys here have inspired me to make jigs in search of jobs. Made a couple just to see if I could. :laugh:
Once again, welcome aboard.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

newwoodworker said:


> Well after knocking my head against a wall for the past 30 mins turns out i need a Skil RAS140 Template Guide Adapter which i cant find locally only online which sucks guess i gotta wait.
> 
> I cant see an option to delete the post so my apology for creating a thread without warrant


Paul, 
Welcome to the forum..."I may not be worth a crap but at least I'm slow"
Just caught your thread. How did you ever suss out your problem? Are you finally up and running with your router?
Best of luck to you and again, welcome.

The other George


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey George thanks for asking, Yeah I ended up out of impatience buying one of those universal bases from lowes with the plastic lock in bushings ironic as it is 3 days after buying it I ended up having to relocate my workshop so as of yet still havent got to play with it figures lol


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Come on, Paul... If only just to "test it out", make some sawdust! <g>


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh don't let any thing stop you. Take the leaf out of your wifes good dinning room table and put a piece of plywood in it's place. Then cut a hole for your router bit and you have a table and a new place to work. LOL And don't tell your wife where you got the idea.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul.. 

One of the great unsung issues with woodworking is "problem solving". *S* For each problem solved, your one step closer to becoming a master craftsman...

enjoy!!


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

Having to replace the baseplate could be a blessing in disguise. Few of them are actually centered on the spindle anyway which will drive you nuts on most jigs. Replacing the baseplate with an adjustable one will make life way easier in the long run. See the link below for a story I did on this very subject.

Centering Your Guide Collar - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Good write up  the only down fall is the price tag for the brass line up tool 20.oo,,(woodcraft) you can get one FREE from MilesCraft when you buy one of the many items they sale..plus it will fit 1/4" or 1/2" collets...all in one tool..
Plus many of the base plates they sale come with the pan head screws ( 8ea. if I recall) so you can adjust the plate easy...


===========



Tom Hintz said:


> Having to replace the baseplate could be a blessing in disguise. Few of them are actually centered on the spindle anyway which will drive you nuts on most jigs. Replacing the baseplate with an adjustable one will make life way easier in the long run. See the link below for a story I did on this very subject.
> 
> Centering Your Guide Collar - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hey, John: You better be careful, If your Wife sees that, You will not be able to stay home alone! :lol::nhl_checking::cray:


----------



## cutitout (Nov 9, 2009)

*RAS140 Found*

Hi, new!

Have the same router...and the same problem.

If you still go the adapter "route," the cheapest one I found (including shipping) was at PlumberSurplus.com.

I'm hoping to be able to mount bushings in my base plate - with the adapter - to help make sure my router is as close to dead-centered as I can get in my router table insert opening.

Good luck!


----------

